# 1/32 gum rubber ruffus hussey clone bands



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

made some ruffus hussey style bandsfrom 1/32gum rubber 3/4 by 12 inches with a old trumark pouch easy pull good speed


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

Are the band dimensions you refer to ( 1/32 gum rubber 3/4 x 12 inches) the same as what Rufus used? Just curious.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

just got off the ruffus hussey web site he used 3/4 x 14 inches bands


----------



## SonoftheRepublic (Jul 3, 2011)

OK Interesting. I'm beginning to think that longer bands are more compatible with accurate rock shooting, as they provide plenty of power for 3/4" to 1" rocks, but at the same time, the extra length slows down the speed a bit - which helps accuracy when it comes to rock shooting.

I've been experimenting with the same concept using tubes. Thanks for the response!


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I don't no there crapshot . I got a piece of rubber off a Rufus's fork. Its 3/4" wide OK, but its 1/16 thick.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

leadball said:


> I don't no there crapshot . I got a piece of rubber off a Rufus's fork. Its 3/4" wide OK, but its 1/16 thick.


From every thing I have read about Rufus...He used 3/4" wide straight cut maybe 14" long 1/16" thick gum rubber

the gum rubber now days is a little more active then 50 years ago......check our Simple-Shot....Nathan has Gum Rubber..."Oldmiser"


----------



## NaturalFork (Jan 21, 2010)

I still have not shot gum rubber ...... I need to get on that.


----------



## crapshot (May 3, 2011)

i should not used cloned but meant a similar 3/4 inch long straight cut gum rubber band but in 1/32 and over 10 inches with a kinda rock throwing pouch tied att on a natural


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

I was just trying to help you out on your rubber selection. Wont to see you shooting just like Rufus someday.


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

I use Gum Rubber band sets 1/16" thick.. 5/8" wide .. 8" long.. single band..for me anyway...band pull is 12.92# almost 13 pound pull

34" draw....awesome smack power....38 cal lead semi wad cutter....this will get the job done on Rabbits & Squirrels @25 feet

Pick up some Gum Rubber form Simple-Shot Nathan has it ....1/32" & 1/16".....Happy Hunting...AKAOldmiser


----------

